# dx codes - billed for personal



## trose45116 (May 28, 2009)

need some help....what diagnosis would be billed for personal history of breat cancer and tamoxifen use for 5 years


----------



## magnolia1 (May 28, 2009)

V10.3
v58.69


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 28, 2009)

If the patient is still taking the tamoxifen (still being treated) then you would code the appropriate breast cancer code (ie 174.9) and V58.69.  Once successful treatment is stopped, then you can use the personal history codes.


----------



## trose45116 (May 28, 2009)

thanks


----------



## mitchellde (May 28, 2009)

Since the patient is taking tamoxifen then the cancer is still being treated and you would use the 174.9 until it is stopped.


----------



## amjordan (May 28, 2009)

If you have access to the AHA Coding Clinic go to the Second Quarter 2000, page 8.  It should provide you with some additional guidance.  

If you don't have access to the AHA Coding Clinic, this link might also help you. It is a coding Q&A from the Wisconsin Medical Society.  http://www.wisconsinmedicalsociety.org/education/faq#q13  Under ICD-9 Coding, select the second question "What diagnosis should be used for a patient who is finished with treatment of their breast cancer, but remains on Tamoxifen?"  It gives 3 examples of how Tamoxifen is used and when it is a treatment vs prophylactic.


----------



## magnolia1 (May 28, 2009)

Thank you Angela.


----------

